# Cloudy water



## fono555 (22 Mar 2020)

Hi my tank is little cloudy when I look from the side or from the top. It’s hard to say if it’s more green or white. Any idea why I do not have crystal clear water?

Here is the spec of the tank:

Age of the tank: 8 weeks
The room of the aquarium if very bright, but there is no direct sunlight on the tank;
Amoniac and Nitrite at zéro
Tank: 17 gallons
Filters: Ehiem 2215 (Seachem Matrix, eheim susbstrate pro and  purigen) and Eheim 350 surface skimmer
Substrat: ADA Amazonia + power sand
Light: Chihiros 601 Serie A plus 7 h/day
Co2: Injected Co2 3 bubbles per seconds, open 4 h before light open and close 1 h before light close
GH 100 ppm and KH 50 ppm (I'm dosing dayly Alkalin buffer because KH constantly droping)
Water change 50 % per week done with RO water (adjusting GH et KH with Equilibrium and Alkalin buffer)
Fertilizer: Dry fertilizer (kno3, kh2pso4, k2so4, and CSM+B). Dosing 7 days a week:
Nitrate: 17 ppm per week. The nitrate level is below 5 ppm after 24 hours.
Phosphate: 7 ppm per week. The phosphate level is below 1 ppm after 24 hours.
Potassium: 22 ppm per week
Iron: 0.6 ppm per week (I’m waiting 30 min between macro and micro dosing)

Fully planted: Pogostemon, alternantera, staurogyn, Bacopa bonsai, hemianthus, ect;
Living: 10 danio galaxy, 15 amano shrimp and 2 otocinclus


Thank you


----------



## Tim Harrison (22 Mar 2020)

Can you post a high res image or two?
Welcome to UKAPS btw


----------



## fono555 (22 Mar 2020)

Thank you. Best quality I can provide




Sent from my CLT-L04 using Tapatalk


----------



## kilnakorr (22 Mar 2020)

I've had similar issue for a long time trying to figure out the problem.
I finally tried dosing macro and micro (P /Fe) 12 hrs apart. Cleared up my tank instantly.


----------



## fono555 (22 Mar 2020)

I can try that. Thank you

Sent from my CLT-L04 using Tapatalk


----------



## alto (22 Mar 2020)

If you drain water into a white bucket, do you see a green tint?

Green Water !


----------



## fono555 (22 Mar 2020)

Yes the water have a green tint

Sent from my CLT-L04 using Tapatalk


----------



## Matt @ ScapeEasy (31 Mar 2020)

Just seen that this doesn’t appear to have reached a solution... not on here at least. Did your green water problem resolve itself?


----------



## fono555 (8 Jun 2020)

Quick update, 
I finally I bought an UV sterilizer. My room is probably to bright even if there was no direct sunlight. My aquarium is crystal clear now.


----------



## jaypeecee (8 Jun 2020)

fono555 said:


> I finally I bought an UV sterilizer.



Hi @fono555 

May I ask which UV sterilizer you bought? I assume you are in Canada.

JPC


----------



## fono555 (9 Jun 2020)

I bought the Coralife Turbo-Twist 3x (9 watts)


----------



## alto (9 Jun 2020)

jaypeecee said:


> I assume you are in Canada.
> 
> JPC



Hah! I always assume California when I see CA


----------



## sparkyweasel (10 Jun 2020)

Not Cerne Abbas then?


----------

